# CI Information



## jonez500 (28 Mar 2012)

Hi there
I would like to apply to summer camps as a CI, but I can't seem to find any applications or information online. Can someone help? 
Also if anyone has contact with any army cadet corps in halifax, please email me at commissionaire-halifax@cic.gc.ca, My spouse and I are interested in becoming CIC's but can't seem to get a hold of anyone. 

Thank you


----------



## Jimmy_D (28 Mar 2012)

Try contacting your local recruiting centre. I believe enrolment into the CIC is the same process.


----------



## my72jeep (28 Mar 2012)

Unless you are a CI with a unit you can't just apply to work a summer camp. that being said the Regional Music people are a tad bit different. they can hire Civi Specialists to teach music.
The best way is to find a local unit that needs help do the paper work to become a CI or a Volunteer and go from there.
http://www.cadets.ca/regions/atl/Contact_us/
http://www.cadets.ca/regions/atl/Join_Us/


----------

